# Beyond Peanut Butter & Jelly



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

One of the stops on this morning's shopping expedition is to get some fresh ground peanut butter. Besides PB&J and the ubiquitous peanut butter and banana sandwich (which I thorougly enjoy), what other ideas are floating around for PB "sammies?"

Shel


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

a friend of mine loves peanut butter and crispy lettuce. to me it sounds weird but she says it's great. 
i personally like peanut butter and honey, on soft whole wheat bread.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You could always add sliced bananas (a la Elvis); crispy bacon; marshmallow creme, making it a fluffernutter (my teeth hurt thinking of how sweet that would be), replace the jelly with fresh fruit (sliced strawberries, sliced apples or pears, etc.).

I used to BEG my mom for PB&J sandwiches but she considered them junk food. That was before we understood how nutritious decent peanut butter is. Instead I ate processed lunch meat in the name of "you must have protein for lunch!"


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

My daughter likes peanut butter and pretzel and peanut butter and Cheez-Its sandwiches. Sometimes she likes jelly on the pretzel variety, sometimes not. 

She's cute.

Kevin

Macho pizza.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Cannot bear the smell or the texture or the taste of PB.... I think it's probably because when I was a girl, it was a completely 'foreign' food. My children quite like it though - but they have to make the sandwiches themselves.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

My wife loves peanut butter and mayo, I personally gag at the sight of them. I'm with Mezz and Siduri. For me it's Fluffernutter as my all-time favorite (sometimes I'll toast the bread too) and then peanut butter and honey on soft wheat as a close second. When we don't have any of the other two around (like that's gonna happen ) I'll force myself to eat a PB&J.

My daughter used to like those crustables. Fired one of those down once to just see what they were like..... Almost as bad as the peanut butter and mayo.:lol:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

When I'm out of nutella I substitute PB


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Just remembered that, when I was a kid, I used to eat PB and cream cheese sandwiches on white toast (we only had white or rye bread at home).

These days I enjoy fresh ground PB, right out of the fridge so it's not too gooey, with or without bananas, on a well toasted english muffin or a good, bakery whole wheat bread or multi-grain bread. Sometimes I'll add a sprinking of wheat germ as well. The toast seems to warm the PB to just the right consistancy and temp for my taste.

Shel


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Mmmm.... seeded, toasted rye with peanut butter!


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Oooh yes, the same as Siduri's friend but with raisins too! First butter, then PB, then a layer of raisins all nicely placed, then lettuce.. Yuummmmm! 

PB and honey a very close second! BUT the honey has to be the white creamed honey, never liquid.. My great Auntie got me addicted to this when I was a small child.. Now there's a memory! :lips:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

One of my favorite school lunches was peanut butter and lettuce. I'd forgotten that!

I loved peanut butter and bacon, but for custom and religious reasons we didn't have bacon in the house. At one time Skippy came out with peanut butter that had soy-based bacon bits in it. Some friends who kept kosher bought a small jar to try it but couldn't bring themselves to do more than taste it. I think the product was technically kosher.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

*Peanut-Butter Sandwich - by Shel Silverstein*

I'll sing you a story of a silly young king
Who played with the world at the end of a string,
But he only loved one single thing --
And that was just a peanut-butter sandwich.

His scepter and his royal gowns,
His regal throne and golden crowns
Were brown and sticky from the mounds
And drippings from each peanut-butter sandwich.

His subjects all were silly fools
For he had passed a royal rule
That all that they could learn in school
Was how to make a peanut-butter sandwich.

He would not eat his sovereign steak,
He scorned his soup and kingly cake,
And told his courtly cook to bake
An extra-sticky peanut-butter sandwich.

And then one day he took a bite
And started chewing with delight,
But found his mouth was stuck quite tight
From that last bite of peanut-butter sandwich.

His brother pulled, his sister pried,
The wizard pushed, his mother cried,
"My boy's committed suicide
From eating his last peanut-butter sandwich!"

The dentist came, and the royal doc.
The royal plumber banged and knocked,
But still those jaws stayed tightly locked.
Oh darn that sticky peanut-butter sandwich!

The carpenter, he tried with pliers,
The telephone man tried with wires,
The firemen, they tried with fire,
But couldn't melt that peanut-butter sandwich.

With ropes and pulleys, drills and coil,
With steam and lubricating oil --
For twenty years of tears and toil --
They fought that awful peanut-butter sandwich.

Then all his royal subjects came.
They hooked his jaws with grapplin' chains
And pulled both ways with might and main
Against that stubborn peanut-butter sandwich.

Each man and woman, girl and boy
Put down their ploughs and pots and toys
And pulled until kerack! Oh, joy --
They broke right through that peanut-butter sandwich.

A puff of dust, a screech, a squeak --
The king's jaw opened with a creak.
And then in voice so faint and weak --
The first words that they heard him speak
Were, "How about a peanut-butter sandwich?"


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Some web pages that may be of interest:

http://www.ilovepeanutbutter.com/san...hop.cfm?show=2

http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/cat/702/0.shtml

http://www.epicurean.com/articles/be...-sandwich.html


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Good one Shel!!


----------



## greenawalt87 (Jul 26, 2004)

PB and sausage with cheese on english muffin. and oh Pb and sausage on frnch toast sanwich. Then the old stand by PB and cheese in white bread


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

For a blustery or wintery day:
PB&J, broiled on plain old (forgive me as I'm about to sin) "enriched" white bread...
Lightly toasted outside, peanut buter AND jelly pleasantly molten, served with a 12 oz tumbler of milk (either whole or 2%, none of that skim milk bovine guano...)

Or on a normal day, a triple decker, with three slices of bread (your choice - no penalty for selecting that Wonder Bread standby). PB on two faces, and jelly (combine grape AND strawberry) on both faces of the center slice.

One less slice of bread (extra starch/carbs) and all the taste!!!

Wash down with some milk, and get back out there to play!!!!


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

I actually really enjoy peanut butter with fried bologne. I hope this counts, but I also like Grilled Chicken Burgers with a Spicy Peanut sauce- which the main ingredient is peanut butter, to balance out some of the spiciness. It is also mixed in with low-sodium soy sauce, sirachi, freshly minced garlic, fresh lime juice, toasted sesame oil, crushed red pepper, salt, and ground black pepper. Top it of with tomato and some aioli and serve with lime wedges.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Last night on ICA, the secret ingredient was peanuts, and Bobby Flay made a peanut butter and cream cheese sandwich, dipped in a peanut butter-egg batter, and grilled it up like French toast, and poured a Pinot Noir reduction and Pinot grapes over the concoction for what must be an ultimate PB&J sandwich. It looked soooo good, although reducing two bottles of Pinot to make the sauce seems a little extravagent for a home-made breakfast or lunch sandwich. Still, a wonderful idea, imo.

Did anyone see that?

Shel


----------



## capecodder (Aug 25, 2001)

Listen, I am reluctant to share this "recipe" because to many of you will gag and never trust aything I say again. However, every person I have cajoled, forced, threatened, or intimidated into trying it, invariably says, "Hmm, that is pretty good."

Start with toasted pita bread just shy of being too crisp. Spread PB, add sliced tomatoes and a hefty sprinkle of good granulated garlic. Eat while the pita is still warm.

Fresh garlic does not work, trust me on that. Cheap garlic salt or powder is not good. You need granulated garlic - about twice as course as garlic powder.

If anyone does try this sandwich, please let me know how much you enjoyed it. My goal is to get the whole ChefsTalk commnity hooked on it.


----------

